# bless you



## Hussein

Hi, I have only just started learning *S*panish, and I need your help, guys.
¿Cómo se dice "BLESS YOU" in Spanish? Gracias.


----------



## drei_lengua

Hola, Hussein:
Si hablas de estornudar he oído "Salud".


----------



## Jenny.u

Es cierto, se dice salud.  (Si es de estornudo). Saludos.


----------



## Keikikoka

Salud if someone sneezes. 
[Dios] te (le) bendiga if in some other religious context.


----------



## COLsass

But I've literally been blessed after sneezing once in my time in Spanish-speaking countries.  It's not done in Spain and Argentina unless you sneeze a lot.

And then the joke in Argentina is 
first sneeze=salud
second=plata
third=amor

I've learned but never heard people say "jesus!" after sneezing as well.


----------



## helen80

In Spain we normally say: ¡Jesús!


----------



## Hussein

Thank You All So Much....
It has been a week since i have started learning
Spanish, And I must say, it is pretty adorable language
I may come up with more questions... LoL
Once again, thanks
Keep Smilling all


----------



## Jaén

Hussein said:
			
		

> Thank You All So Much....
> It has been a week since i have started learning
> Spanish, And I must say, it is pretty adorable language
> I may come up with more questions... LoL
> Once again, thanks
> Keep Smilling all


 
Please feel free to ask whenever you need it.
Your questions will be always welcome!


Alberto.


----------



## Hussein

Gracias ( Got it right this time . LoL ) Alberto, Once again...
Ok, Here mi otra cuestion,
Which is correct, " here is my number "
1) aqui es mi numero  " or "
2) he aqui mi numero 
???????????   Or if there is a better way of saying
Por favor dejame saber... ( Let me know ) hope i got it right !!!


----------



## Mei

Hussein said:
			
		

> Gracias ( Got it right this time . LoL ) Alberto, Once again...
> Ok, Here mi otra cuestion,
> Which is correct, " here is my number "
> 1) aqui es mi numero  " or "
> 2) he aqui mi numero
> ???????????   Or if there is a better way of saying
> Por favor dejame saber... ( Let me know ) hope i got it right !!!



Hi,

I would say: Aquí tienes mi número.

Mei


----------



## Hussein

Muchos Gracias


----------



## Mei

Hussein said:
			
		

> Muchos Gracias



Muchas... 

De nada!


----------



## Hussein

ooooppppsss !!!! lo siento ( i'm sorry )
I am trying my best...   LoL
Muchas Gracias... yey got it... LoL


----------



## Jaén

Hussein said:
			
		

> ooooppppsss !!!! lo siento ( i'm sorry )
> I am trying my best...  LoL
> Muchas Gracias... yey got it... LoL


 
Mei is right, "aquí tienes mi número".

You are trying your best and you are doing it right!
(*Te estás esforzando y lo estás haciendo bien!*)

Alberto.


----------



## Julie_UM

So, when somebody sneezes we say *"(God) bless you*", right?
What does this person say in response? In Argentina, we say *Gracias*:
_- ATCHISSSSSSSS_
_- ¡Salud!_
_- ¡Gracias!_

Do you say *thank you* after somebody tells you *bless you*?

Tnx for answer
Julie =)


----------



## shopping29

For Julie UM

Yes, you do say thanks after somebody tells you "bless you"!

Bye


----------



## Donney

COLsass said:


> But I've literally been blessed after sneezing once in my time in Spanish-speaking countries. It's not done in Spain and Argentina unless you sneeze a lot.
> 
> And then the joke in Argentina is
> first sneeze=salud
> second=plata
> third=amor
> 
> I've learned but never heard people say "jesus!" after sneezing as well.


 
Nice one, in Spain would be:

first sneeze= Jesús
second= María
third= José


----------



## Masood

Is _Jesús _more common than _Salud _in Spain?


----------



## Pinairun

Masood said:


> Is _Jesús _more common than _Salud _in Spain?



Yo diría que sí, bastante más común hasta ahora.


----------



## copop

COLsass said:


> But I've literally been blessed after sneezing once in my time in Spanish-speaking countries.  It's not done in Spain and Argentina unless you sneeze a lot.
> 
> And then the joke in Argentina is
> first sneeze=salud
> second=plata
> third=amor
> 
> I've learned but never heard people say "jesus!" after sneezing as well.



Just like in Colombia, but at the second we say "dinero". We also say "plata" to refer to money (dinero), but it makes me curious that in Argentina people say "guita" for what we use "plata", both refering to money. Anyway...


----------



## Pinairun

Masood said:


> Is _Jesús _more common than _Salud _in Spain?



We do use "¡Salud!", but when we drink a toast to somebody.


----------



## Translostlation

Pinairun said:


> We do use "¡Salud!", but when we drink a toast to somebody.


Do you sometimes add, as I've heard others say, "_Salud, dinero y amor - y tiempo para disfrutarlos_" ?


----------



## EddieZumac

Pinairun said:


> We do use "¡Salud!", but when we drink a toast to somebody.


"Salud" is not only used as a toast. It is very often said when a person sneezes.


----------



## Pinairun

Translostlation said:


> Do you sometimes add, as I've heard others say, "_Salud, dinero y amor - y tiempo para disfrutarlos_" ?



Oh, yes, but only when we are among friends or family, at a wedding...


----------



## Pinairun

EddieZumac said:


> "Salud" is not only used as a toast. It is very often said when a person sneezes.



I've never said "salud" when a person sneezes. I say "¡Jesús! and that's what I hear around here.


----------



## EddieZumac

Pinairun said:


> I've never said "salud" when a person sneezes. I say "¡Jesús! and that's what I hear around here.


My family and my wife's family are Basque, from Bilbao, and they say "salud".


----------



## Pinairun

EddieZumac said:


> My family and my wife's family are Basque, from Bilbao, and they say "salud".


Es que Bilbao siempre será Bilbao...


----------



## EddieZumac

Pinairun said:


> Es que Bilbao siempre será Bilbao...


Sí: "ellos creían que con aldianos tropezarían; eran bilbainos los que allí había, vaya un tiberio que allí se armó".


----------



## Pinairun

EddieZumac said:


> Sí: "ellos creían que con ald*e*anos tropezarían; er*a*n bilbainos los que allí había, vaya un tiberio que allí se armó".


----------



## Masood

Pinairun said:


> Yo diría que sí, bastante más común hasta ahora.


Thank you, Pinairun.


----------



## Jaén

Translostlation said:


> Do you sometimes add, as I've heard others say, "_Salud, dinero y amor - y tiempo para disfrutarlos_" ?


Eso iba a preguntar. Qué pasa si alguien estornuda más de tres veces?

Lo común en mí es estornudar 5 veces!!


----------



## Plain Language

Yo también digo "salud" cuando alguien estornuda...
¡Noo!¡Ja,jaja! ¡No soy de Bilbao!, aunque no me importaría.(muy chulo).


----------



## Jaén

Plain Language said:


> Yo también digo "salud" cuando alguien estornuda...
> 
> *Seguro eres de Bilbao!!*


En algunas regiones de México también se dice "Jesús"! Principalmente, las personas de más edad.


----------

